# Speed Graphic vs. Super D



## Alpha (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay this one is a tough call. I really like the rangefinder on the graphics. I was thinking perhaps a super speed graphic (though it lacks the focal plane shutter). However, a 4x5 SLR is rather appealing as well. I can't decide. Help.


----------



## montresor (Jul 15, 2007)

Get one of each, of course.

I've played with Speeds and Crowns, never with a Graflex RB Super D, but I've read up on the latter (operating manual available on graflex.org), and my first thought is that the Super D might not be as fast, operationally, as the Graphics. I suspect that's just a feeling I get based on long experience with my slowness on the learning curve. Still, I want one!

It sounds like the Super D is the way to go. From the Graflex website: "The Super D differs from the Series D in providing an automatic diaphragm setting capability in the lens, and a built-in electrical circuit for automatic open-flash photography."

From what I can see on eekBay, the Super Speed Graphics are kind of pricey, but they look like interesting machines. If you already have a Speed or Crown, I'd go for the Super D, just for the experience of handling a different system. I like that they both have revolving back capability.

One consideration: if you're at the age of presbyopia, you might have some issues with the Super D's focusing hood. I had to go to a prism finder on my TLR because I got tired of whipping off my glasses every time I focused.

Have you started looking longingly at Graflex Graphic View II's yet?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I find myself not using the rangefinder on the 4x5 I shoot with. As a matter of fact I'm thinking about removing it altogether so it's lighter overall when carrying it. I use the ground glass with a magnifier for critical focus. That's why I'm inclined to lean (pun not intended) towards the Graphic. 

Oh, BTW, I never use the focal plane shutter on my Graphic either.

Just my $.02 here...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 15, 2007)

Tough call.  I have a lot more experience with Speed Graphics than Super D's, but I want a Super D too.  I would tend to think that for me I would prefer a Speed Graphic on a tripod, and a Super D for hand held.  That said the Speed Graphic works fine hand held, and I'm sure a Super D would be great on a tripod.  Price could be a factor.  Last time I was looking at Super D's on Ebay (about 3 years ago) that had a 4x5 *graflok back*, and were in pretty good condition the price ranged from $1000 to $2000.  You can get a Super Speed Graphic body in excellent condition for under $400 (mine was used, but completely functional for $200).


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2007)

montresor said:


> Have you started looking longingly at Graflex Graphic View II's yet?



Don't need one. I've got an old Calumet monorail. Interestingly enough, I'm shooting super wide angle on it right now with an 80mm Rodenstock Heligon that I ripped off my now defunct Graflex XL and mounted on a recessed lensboard. Full coverage with some movements.

Anyway, they both look like very interesting cameras. From a collector's standpoint, I'd like to have both. From a practical standpoint, I was looking for something more affordable than a modern field camera. Change your opinions at all?


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 16, 2007)

Max, Whats your budget? There are few Tachi fields where you bought your recent 4x5 Super XX that you might want to check out.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 16, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Don't need one. I've got an old Calumet monorail. Interestingly enough, I'm shooting super wide angle on it right now with an 80mm Rodenstock Heligon that I ripped off my now defunct Graflex XL and mounted on a recessed lensboard. Full coverage with some movements.
> 
> Anyway, they both look like very interesting cameras. From a collector's standpoint, I'd like to have both. From a practical standpoint, I was looking for something more affordable than a modern field camera. Change your opinions at all?


 
How about a Linhof Technika III? They are very compact, they offer some back adjustments (tilt and swing, but not a lot) which the Graphics don't have. It's an all metal camera, somewhat smaller than your regular Graphic and it does offer triple extension (double on the front and a little in the back). They are less pricey than the IV or V Technikas.


----------

